# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Clown killie, Pseudepiplatys annulatus

## Justikanz

Hey guys, saw a batch of these cute fellas at Feng Yun @Chinatown.

Frankly, the shop is worth a visit. But it's the fish I wanna show now.  :Smile: 

Will try to get better pics another day. Have problems loading them...  :Smile: 

Settling them in my shrimp tank...


A male:


A female:

----------


## cs_sg

They're really cool killies, Justikanz. 
I got some from Ben (Tiong Bahru) last week!
What shrimps you have in there with your killies?
Won't your killies go after your shrimplets (if there's any)?

----------


## benny

See my avatar!!!

By the way, they are also know as rocket panchax. Goes by the scientific name of _Epiplatys (Pseudepiplatys) annulatus_. RonWill has spawned them successfully. Do check out Ronnie's discussion at www.killies.com too.

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

Chyrl, the uncle at teh LFS says it is ok... Anyway, he had them in a shrimp tank too... My shrimp tank has cherries and some unknown shrimps, presumably the blues. I think the red-noses are still alive...  :Opps: 

Yes, Benny, your avatar sought of stirred the interest in these cute and not that commonly seen fish.  :Smile: 

Btw, they dun grow too big, do they?  :Huh?:  The biggest of the group I bought is now a little less than 1" long...

----------


## Fei Miao

Are these difficult to keep?Lifespan? What are the requirements?  :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

Uncle says they will live for 2 years... He kept them at a low pH moss tank... think pH~5.5...

I just hope mine will survive past CNY...  :Opps:  *Cross fingers and pray hard!*...

----------


## cs_sg

> Uncle says they will live for 2 years... He kept them at a low pH moss tank... think pH~5.5...
> 
> I just hope mine will survive past CNY...  *Cross fingers and pray hard!*...


Benny.... thanks for the link.
Good reading there...but need to digest first.. :Laughing:  


Justikanz Survive past CNY???? Its just less than a month from now!
Haha... you mean the life expectancy of your killies are that short? :Grin:  

I had my last clown killies for about a year before they went 'missing'.

Got to read more on killies.com, Justikanz. Or you can read and simplify the 'cheem-alogy on that site.  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

I was just being sceptical... Never tried them before and so was hoping I dun kill them off so soon!  :Opps: 

Uncle who sold me the fish say theu should be able to live for 2 years. So, you were pretty good.  :Smile:

----------


## benny

Some killifishes are annual species which means their life expectancy is only a year. Others are non annual, meaning that they live much longer. Clown Killifish belongs to the second, but having said that, maximum life expectancy seems to be 3 years.

Cheers,

----------


## cs_sg

> I was just being sceptical... Never tried them before and so was hoping I dun kill them off so soon! 
> 
> Uncle who sold me the fish say theu should be able to live for 2 years. So, you were pretty good.


Ok... they won't die so easily one la... more like they are 'jumpers' if you startle them..I saw floating plants in your tank, so they will like yours more than mine! I removed all frogbits (due to NO3 deficiency shown on Blyxa) but hopefully the vals made up for it.  :Grin:  

I have them with my juvi angels now. These fellas fight for food with the bigger guys during feeding time :Shocked:  Choy said they'll get to 2.5"!! 

Why don't we measure our smallest killie now, and compare the sizes like every month? Sounds fun? :Grin:

----------


## GaspingGurami

They can jump. Mine mostly became crispies on the floor. Nice colouration on the tail of yours, Justikanz. Mine were housed with cherries. Never noticed them eating the shrimplets. 

How I wish to get some from Benny's avatar's strain. Monrovia is it?

----------


## Justikanz

Benny's avatar's tail not the same meh?  :Huh?: 

I better make sure I check the surrounding area when i got home later...  :Opps:  I had previously removed quite a bit of hornwort and frogbits...  :Razz:

----------


## cs_sg

> Benny's avatar's tail not the same meh? 
> 
> I better make sure I check the surrounding area when i got home later...  I had previously removed quite a bit of hornwort and frogbits...


yeah, They do JUMP!
I count mine (6 of them as of today) every time I walk past the tank  :Grin:  . You counted yours yet? :Laughing:

----------


## Justikanz

Haha... Oh dear... I will count when I reached home... And maybe transfer some frogbits from my tank!...  :Opps:

----------


## stormhawk

Clown killies will usually leave shrimplets alone. As far as I know, they're just about the only "shrimp-safe" killie. That said, I disclaim any responsibility should your clown killies take pot shots at your shrimplets.  :Angel:  

With regards to Benny's avatar, those are aquarium strain and not of the Monrovia population.

As for their captive care, ensure the water is on the acidic side. Do NOT attempt to move them around too much. Stress is a major killer in this species and most stocks at the LFSes do not survive long if they were kept in wrong conditions back in the store. I bought 10 from a store some time back and all died despite my best efforts at acclimatising and ensuring a stress-free environment. 

They are expert jumpers and if you don't want to find crispies the next morning, please cover your tanks. These guys are surface feeders but they relish meals of live daphnia, tubifex, BBS and on occasions, flake food is taken. Ants, flies or any small insects are also taken.

They are not meant for beginner fishkeepers due to their fragility of sorts but given proper care and feeding, you will be rewarded by the beauty of the males. Their sparring methods will enthrall most people especially when the fins are fully extended. With regards to fry care, they'll pop out every now and then but they are daaammnnn small to start with. Only infusorians are taken in the first few days of their lives. Once they're big enough to handle BBS or daphnia, the worst part is over.

Chryl, "cheem-a-logy" works for some, but not for all I suppose. There's a treasure trove of killie-related info on the threads over at killies.com but like you said, you have to somehow understand the whole deal.  :Wink:

----------


## Justikanz

They take bloodworms with gutso! Really wonder whether they will take shrimplets now...  :Opps:  That said, given their love for low pH and a tank cover, they might not last THAT long in the shrimp tank...  :Opps: 

Would adding Kepatang leaves to the tank help in any way?  :Huh?:

----------


## stormhawk

If your tank has alot of plant cover like thick mossy growths or ferns, the shrimplets will survive most of the time. Clown killies tend to congregate in the middle to the upper water levels and they like to stay just beneath the surface layer amongst floating plant roots.

Ketapang leaves will certainly help them alot. Don't worry about the pH too much. Once they settle in, you won't have much problems with them. Just ensure that you monitor them regular because some might die off during the initial period of settling in. Good luck with them.  :Wink:

----------


## cs_sg

Justikanz,
My 5 out of 6 clown killies died this morning. All floating up....
Its the same tank which I had planted those crypts.
I moved the remaining one, which is now alone in 15gallon.

Also a few dead Malayan shrimps from the same tank.

----------


## Justikanz

Oh dear, Chyrl... That crypt seem to had caused a lot of damage...  :Sad:

----------


## stormhawk

I doubt the crypts had anything to do with the deaths. The thing is, like I mentioned, these fellas are very fragile fishes.

----------


## MrTree

> See my avatar!!!


You never change your avatar for don't know how many years already... :Grin:

----------


## benny

> You never change your avatar for don't know how many years already...


Deep down in my heart, I'm a killifish fan!  :Laughing:  

Cheers,

----------


## genes

Clownkillies are surface dwellers... so if your tank have a wooden bracket (NA tanks) or hood and you like to have the water level at its highest...you wun be able to see them straight on...need to peep upwards to see them.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

As sad as can be, I lost 4 pairs of clown killies(Pseudepiplatys annulatus).  :Sad:  

However, my last pair managed to settle down after i introduced ketapang leaves. I observed that the male starts tailing the female all the time, is this normal ?

Regards,
zhan

----------


## Quixotic

Normal, mine used to do that, stuck to the female all the time.

They will do their "business" in and around the moss. Is there any moss in your tank? If you intend to breed them, best to be left in their own tank and lots of moss.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> Normal, mine used to do that, stuck to the female all the time.
> 
> They will do their "business" in and around the moss. Is there any moss in your tank? If you intend to breed them, best to be left in their own tank and lots of moss.


yesh there are moss in my tank. I had serious casualties of them previously, it seems like they bond closer after the unknown casualty.  :Surprised:

----------


## diki

I have got 3 previously and lost 2 when they decided to jump out of my shrimp tank. Now left a lonely one in my shrimp tank now. No issue with shrimps in my tank, at least I did not see them eat my shrimps.

----------


## aquarius

I had some for a few months and they grew quite big. Then later i noticed that they become listless and the males' colour become dull than  :Knockout:   :Crying:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> I have got 3 previously and lost 2 when they decided to jump out of my shrimp tank. Now left a lonely one in my shrimp tank now. No issue with shrimps in my tank, at least I did not see them eat my shrimps.


Maybe some floating plants like duckweeds and salvina natans might prevent that ? They tend to hide alot under my floating plants when I first introduced them into my tank.



> I had some for a few months and they grew quite big. Then later i noticed that they become listless and the males' colour become dull than


Hmm... My only male's colour is getting more 'colourful' but not as active as my only female, which swims alot more actively in hunt of food. The male only consume food which float on water surface so far(kind of attitude huh :Confused:  ). 

I'm so glad they finally settled down and feed alredy.  :Grin:

----------


## apistoworld(HK)

My _Aplochelius annulatus_

----------


## Quixotic

_Aplochelius annulatus_ is no longer valid. The valid name should be _Pseudepiplatys annulatus_ and these are killies, not characins.

Nice colours.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Wow....very nice colours of the male.  :Shocked:

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Woah, I just rescued a clown killie which jumped out of tank. However, one patch of the black stripes kinda stick to my palm, will the black patch recover ?  :Huh?:

----------


## stormhawk

That patch is probably part of its scales. The patch may or may not recover. If its still OK then you shouldn't have a problem.  :Smile:

----------


## andrewtyr

Actually I beg to differ, I use ADA so pH is about 5.4. I have successfully spawn 3 generations until I gave them up. Quite easy fish and they feed readily on flakes. They like to stay near water surface and you can always see little shining lights on the top of their heads.

My experience is that frogbits help to calm them down as well as allow them to spawn there. Male fishes are usually rare in a single brood. Say male-female ratio is about 1:4

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Wow andrew, that's really comforting to know. However, I am currently left with a pair, and the male keep chasing the female more intensely than before. 

I've added surface movement to my water, thus all my duckweeds all being circulated around. My pair are seldom seen to 'park' at water surface. 

The male seems to be very territorial and is not shy to take food from me. The female on the other hand, keeps hiding from the male.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## andrewtyr

Ya, males always chase females, just like humans. If you are always thinking of having multiple girlfriends, you should let your single male have the same fun by putting more females. That will increase chances of fertilization. 

Try not to have too much surface movement. What I did was that I deliberately left a corner or side flooded with frogbits. Just leave them there, the fishes will go spawn onto the roots. 

Very nice fish, IMO, if they dive alittle more frequently, they are shrimp's best friends.

----------


## Jungle-mania

Take note, this fishes are jumpers when introduced into a new tank, they do not take well to sudden bright lights too well at the start.

----------


## dzylim

Hi everyone this is my first post here. Glad to find some information on Clown killie from this forum. i had 2 for my shrimp tank to get rid of cyclops and they manage to breed from there.

i had about 15 on hands after a few weeks and shifted them out to another tank for fear that they will start eating my shrimplets. I believe they will breed easily given the right condition. i have yet to have any case of them jumping out of my uncovered tank. they love floating plants and if you want to breed them i believe you will need to have floating plants for them to lay eggs on.

----------


## stormhawk

They like to lay their eggs on fine leaved plants and roots of floating plants. However the fry can be very sensitive. If they are happy they will start breeding. The problem comes in when the larger fry turn cannibalistic, which they normally are, and start to pick on the newborns.

----------


## Sweet Angel

Guys, got this info below from http://www.mongabay.com
You should surfing to that site if need infomation, pretty good site IMHO.




> Clown Killie, Rocket Panchax 
> Pseudepiplatys annulatus 
> SYN : Aplocheilusannulatus, Epiplatys annulatus, Haplochilus annulatus 
> PD : An elongated species with a flattened head and a straight back profile.* Thebody coloration is yellow-beige with four broad, black-brown transverse bands.* The pelvic, pectoral, and anal finsare black-brown with red edgings.*The dorsal fin is also brown-black, although it has a blue fringe.* The caudal penuncle is red, while therest of this fin are laterally striped red and turquoise.* The outer parts are turquoise.* The iris of the eye is blue. 
> SIZE : To 1.5" (4 cm) 
> SS : None 
> HAB : West Africa; inhabits small rainforest and savanna streams in Guinea, Sierra Leone,and Liberia. 
> S : top 
> TANK : A 20" (50 cm), 10 gallon (38 L) tank is sufficient.* The rear of the tank should be denselyplanted and a partial cover of floating plants is suggested.* A peat substrate is preferred, although not required.* 
> ...


IME, my first batch (7 panchax, 6 females & 1 male) 5 females all died because stressed, I observed their death because of being chased by the male. So they tend to hide, got no food, their colour became duller, than finally died. The only one female survivor I think because it's the hardiest female, although male fish hit her, she still eat the food (flakes), & tends to ignore the male.

Just to add, the "evil" male I got has more beautiful colour than any clown kiliies pictures in this post  :Smug:  , it has longer dorsal fins with beautiful blue edge. Maybe because it already reached great maturity...  :Huh?:  

A month ago I bought another batch, this time I bought 4 females & 1 male. I add them with the survivor female, so I separate the "evil" male to another tank.

Now after acclimation, the new male start to chase after females. I observe all females conditions are still good so not intend to move the male yet, because I don't want to lose this cute fishes anymore... Note that I never find jumper between them (I have moss in my tank, & no floating plants, my tank is usual 30 cm Nisso nano tank).

Now, my question is : if you guys said males chase after females behaviour is normal, then I should let alone the "new" male right? But I'm still afraid in adding the "evil" male among them, should I let him alone always? Pity if I can't breed this "beautiful evil" though...

----------


## mobile2007

Hi,

I got myself some clown killies and 2 of them are female killies. They seems to exhibit some mating behaviour over the last few days. I know that they are egg hanger/scatters, how do i know that whether they have lay their eggs ( since it is very small) already or can i separate the pair now ?

----------


## Jungle-mania

You don't need to seperate your males and females till the eggs are are hatched, they normally need some moss to lay their eggs.

----------


## mobile2007

Sorry. I think my question is unclear. I mean to separate the pair (male and female) to elsewhere. As there are shrimps in the same tank, i'm worried that they will eat up the eggs, but i'm not sure they have already laid the eggs.

----------


## Quixotic

mobile2007, I have merged your thread with an old thread about clown killies. 

Hmm... not really sure on the actual concern but...

If they have already laid their eggs, that would be too late to move them right? I mean, moving them would still leave the eggs for the shrimps in the tank right?

But if you wish to breed them in future, then moving them to their own tank with lots of moss would help.

Back track and read post #3, where there is a link to a local hobbyist who managed to breed them. This will give you an idea of how to setup the breeding tank and how to take care of the fries.

----------


## mobile2007

Trying my best to take some shots with the killies.

----------


## Quixotic

The male looks to be in good shape.

----------


## mobile2007

Haha, 2 of them already kill in action.

----------


## mobile2007

Some observations for clown killie :

- They are surface dwellers, but healthy ones will tend to seek out food in the gravel/substrate. Also, look for those who swim about, even they stay ontop.

- Harmless to shrimps. Larger shrimps might pose a threat to them as they are small in size. Don't keep them with shrimps if you want to breed them ( There is a link on breeding them in the first few posts)

- Non schooling. Males will chase after/away each other, agressive female do that too. Sometimes quite gay, 2 males swim side by side.  :Grin: 

- normal water should be alright.

----------


## o2bubble

I bought 8 of them but now left with just 5. Could not find bodies  :Sad:  i feed them only dry fish pellets. They take it a little and their colors not so nice yet. I *think* I wil try live food soon.

----------


## aquarius

I bought 10 pieces quite some time back and is left with 3pcs, 1 male and 2 females. Not too long ago i bought 5 pieces to make a total of 4 males and 4 females. But after about 2 months, one by one start to die and now i'm left with the original three. 

It can't be caused by stress at LFS *because* it started to die about 2 months after i bought them and i don't see any disease like dropsy or velvet prior to their deaths and they were feeding and swimming normally then suddenly  :Knockout: 

It's very frustrating *because* don't seem to be able to keep more in my tank. Was wondering is there a maximum no that can be kept per sq inch of water surface area since they are surface fishes?

Tank size : 3ft x 1.5 x 1.5
Kh : 3dkh
Low tech planted tank
Feeding regime : daily with hikari micro pellets

BTW the three have been with me for almost a year.

----------

